# Not sure I should be here



## Irritable Owl (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi, my name is Chris and I ave just registered with the group. I guess you could say that I am here by default. I will explain.
Camping has always been stuffing a lightweight camping set up and strapping it and the wife to the back of a motorcycle and just going. That was until our last trip in June after which she mutinied and said enough was enough. She wanted a comfortable bed, hot and cold running water and a toilet that she didn't have to take a torch to go and find.
I suggested a vw camper van... That idea was vetoed immediately.. To small, to noisy and I will spend all my time tinkering ( think maybe she has been paying attention all these years)
So I bought an old sprinter van and converted it myself. Armed with tools and determination and a supervisor who kept changing things and adding requirements.. She wants a shower, hot and cold water, heater,fridge oven and a awning that she can sit under etc.....
5 months later it's finished and so here I am.. Wondering what to do with it, where to go and now building a trailer so I can drag my beloved Bonnie with me..
And having built one I feel the need to build another.. Addictive isn't it?
Hello everyone, pleased to meet you...


----------



## gaz2676 (Nov 1, 2012)

hi nice one mate we did a similiar thing with a sprinter cant beat it goes like **** off a stick too we toysd with sellin ours an doing another but nah dont think i could part with it


----------



## jeffmossy (Nov 1, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## Tbear (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Winterhawk,

Don't forget to download the POI file (link at top of page) then get out and enjoy it

Richard


----------



## maingate (Nov 1, 2012)

:welcome:

You have done the hard bit. Now go out and enjoy yourselves.  :scooter:


----------



## helmit (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome to the site mate.Enjoy :welcome:


----------



## lotty (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site :welcome:


----------



## Breedon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Bonie, Bonnie*

Hi and welcome.
I would have thought that after all these years of having her sitting behind you, you would allow your lass to sit inside with you instead of on the trailer!:yeahthat:
Go ahead and enjoy. See ya sometime:wave:


----------



## jamesmarshall (Nov 1, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## table9tom (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome bud.  Any hope of you uploading a pic or two of the van conversion? I'd love to get a better idea how to fit everything in when doing a self conversion just in case I ever get my own way and do one.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 1, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## n brown (Nov 1, 2012)

quick!get the next van before you get bored!all those things you didn't know and now you do you can use to make a BETTER van.its a law,''the next van will always be  better''


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello Winterhawk and Mrs Winterhawk, welcome to the forum :wave:

(and it's a Merc! Mmmm, nice...  )


----------



## and123wills (Nov 2, 2012)

hi winerhawk and welcome , i would love to some photos of your van


----------



## daisymini (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcome Winterhawk :wave:  I too would like to see some pics of inside your van as I am just starting a conversion !!


----------



## hulio (Nov 2, 2012)

Winterhawk said:


> Hi, my name is Chris and I ave just registered with the group. I guess you could say that I am here by default. I will explain.
> Camping has always been stuffing a lightweight camping set up and strapping it and the wife to the back of a motorcycle and just going. That was until our last trip in June after which she mutinied and said enough was enough. She wanted a comfortable bed, hot and cold running water and a toilet that she didn't have to take a torch to go and find.
> I suggested a vw camper van... That idea was vetoed immediately.. To small, to noisy and I will spend all my time tinkering ( think maybe she has been paying attention all these years)
> So I bought an old sprinter van and converted it myself. Armed with tools and determination and a supervisor who kept changing things and adding requirements.. She wants a shower, hot and cold water, heater,fridge oven and a awning that she can sit under etc.....
> ...



Welcome Winterhawk :banana::banana::banana: 
I know how you feel my wife said the same to me 2 years ago leaving croatia only she wanted a comfy seat and since then bought my first motorhome april this year and sold the bike in june and may i say  its the best thing i ever done. We are now looking forward to visiting all the places we went on the bike in comfort of our motorhome


----------



## Robmac (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## kimbowbill (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum

you could start by attending one of our meets, everyone is very friendly and you will get loads of advice and help


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Nov 2, 2012)

Well Done and welcome. Work is done so go and play, you deserve it. Dont forget to stick on your green 'W' sticker on your screen:cheers:


----------



## Irritable Owl (Nov 2, 2012)

*pictures*

Thank you for the warm welcome.. for those of you who are requesting pictures I will post a few below or above...
You need to be aware that though I am proficient in , welding, turning, milling, painting and wiring I am NOT very good with a computer.


----------



## ellisboy (Nov 2, 2012)

:welcome: :have fun:


----------



## gaz2676 (Nov 2, 2012)

THAT THERE IS A VAN ......well done it looks mint.... ill let you buy me a pint when i see ya


----------



## mark61 (Nov 2, 2012)

Fantastic looking conversion. Nice work indeed.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 2, 2012)

:welcome:i like the way you have arranged the front so with the table down you still have space to put larger items when you go shopping.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 2, 2012)

yorkslass said:


> :welcome:i like the way you have arranged the front so with the table down you still have space to put larger items when you go shopping.



Never take the missus shopping in the Motorhome, they can get loads in!


----------



## Michellecameron (Nov 2, 2012)

I find its the men who seem to always need to buy something new ( when it comes to motor homes )


----------



## Robmac (Nov 2, 2012)

Michellecameron said:


> I find its the men who seem to always need to buy something new ( when it comes to motor homes )



Guilty!


----------



## Irritable Owl (Nov 2, 2012)

*lucky*

I am quite lucky.. when my wife goes shopping she tends to be pretty frugal as long as it only shopping in a supermarket. The van is only a meduim wheelbase so I had to make the front seats swivel to become part of the living area otherwise it would not have been a practical build. The table breaks down and stores away behind the drivers seat when not needed.I chose  leather seats for durability and comfort..and the fact that they were only £15 each weighed hevilly in their favour


----------



## Robmac (Nov 3, 2012)

I presume Bonnie is a Triumph Bonneville and not the wife!

Excellent work on the van.


----------



## Bushtrekker (Nov 3, 2012)

*That's a bit extreme!!!*



Winterhawk said:


> Hi, my name is Chris and I ave just registered with the group. I guess you could say that I am here by default. I will explain.
> Camping has always been stuffing a lightweight camping set up and strapping it *and the wife* to the back of a motorcycle and just going.
> 
> Welcome to the asylum....I mean forum


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes,that's good that is.


----------



## Baybabe75 (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Chris.  I started off many moons ago with a bike and tent, then a car and tent when the children were still living at home.  When I met my fiancé there was no way I could get him in a tent! Needless to say we bought an old VW camper and we've been doing it up and using it for seven years.

Last year though, after three weeks living in a van with water pouring through the roof we gave in to temptation and bought a motorhome.  I would never part with the veedub as it's so much fun but I really wish we'd got the motorhome years ago.  What luxury! Totally dry and warm and you don't have to walk miles to find a toilet! 

We try to go away at least once a week overnight, depending on work.  We've not paid for a campsite yet and will keep trying not to.  There are loads of beaches local to us and we love to go to sleep listening to the waves 


I really hope you and Mrs Chris have as much fun in yours as we do.  Make the most of it, even when it's raining the beach is a magical place


----------

